# 2004 Mercury 2.5 H.P. 2 stroke wont run



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

You’re wrong on the bad coil not giving any spark, but that typically either causes hard starting or it will die when it gets hot. I’d clean the carb before you do anything else, it sounds like it might be a plugged pilot jet to me. It will run fine when the choke is on, but as it warms up and you shut the choke off it’s not getting any fuel.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Well it’s not starting at all now. Would the plugged pilot jet do that?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes it will. Quick easy test is splashing a bit of premix or starting fluid with lubricant into the carb opening. If it fires right up you have a fuel delivery problem. If it doesn’t you have an ignition problem. The connections between the spark plug boot and wire can corrode as well as all sorts of other things.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

I ordered all brand new plugs, impeller (just in case) and a bottle of seafoam to spray everything down. Going to start there. Thanks everyone for your help!!!


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Next question. I have the chance to grab a 1972 Mercury 9.8 2 stroke. For $300. Hesitant because of age but looks like a really clean motor. What do you guys think?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

It’s all good. Sold that motor and got a damn near 1999 Yamaha 6 hp for the same price! I SCORED BIG!!!


----------

